# mudguards on a fixie?



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (14 Jun 2011)

after reading the mudguards thread and someone making the good point, that catching ecoli from road shoot is possible. i'm thinking perhaps guards makes sense on the fixie commuter. the only reason i've not bothered is that i reckon the fact that the back wheel moves backwards and forwards, it'd be a pain to get them to look right (equally spaced) and to remove the rear wheel.

do guards make removing the rear wheel more difficult?


----------



## tyred (14 Jun 2011)

If you have forward facing dropouts, it shouldn't.

For track ends, you would need to leave enough clearance at the back to give room to slide the wheel back. If possible, try and find mudguard stays which go on to the axle like an old Raleigh roadster and that will make things easier as undoing the axle nuts will also undo the mudguard.


----------



## Ibbots (14 Jun 2011)

Been pondering the same problem too, at the moment have to undo mudguard stays and there's enough flexibility in the 'guard to allow me to get the wheel off. Bit of a faff though.

Don't think fitting them with enough clearance is possible on my bike and it would look a mess anyway.

I have thought about guards with breakaway fixings, I remember having some SKS ones once. I would think that repeated use would make them too loose after a while but might be worth a go?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Jun 2011)

crud road racers work for me in this context


----------



## palinurus (14 Jun 2011)

I'm pretty sure you can get some sort of quick-release fittings for rear 'guards although I just have my 'guards set up so there's enough gap to get the wheel off without undoing them (and they aren't at some stupid distance from the wheel, just enough that I can get the wheel out of the (rear-facing) dropout.


----------



## yello (14 Jun 2011)

I undo a couple of allen bolts on the frame end of the mudguard stays and the mudguard then swings sufficiently far out of the way to get the wheel out. An extra step but not what I'd call pfaff. Tbh, I think it more of a pfaff getting the tension right again after putting the wheel back in! 

That's with SKS full mudguards and a pompino.


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Jun 2011)

palinurus said:


> I'm pretty sure you can get some sort of quick-release fittings for rear 'guards although I just have my 'guards set up so there's enough gap to get the wheel off without undoing them (and they aren't at some stupid distance from the wheel, just enough that I can get the wheel out of the (rear-facing) dropout.



I reckon SKS secuclips would work as a kind of part QR - they supply them for the front wheel, and you can, iirc, buy them separately.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (14 Jun 2011)

GregCollins said:


> crud road racers work for me in this context



+1 i use these too. Very easy to install and adjust. I regularly take them off and re-fit them, depending on the weather.


----------



## Ravenbait (14 Jun 2011)

Have used both the SKS and road racers on the Pompino.

SKS: got eaten, eventually. I ride a medium sized Pompino and I was riding it all year round in all weathers. One too many potholes in Kirkcaldy caused the secuclips to give way and I nearly had a disaster. This was probably not helped by my luggage choice of a Carradice Trax that barely fitted between saddle and guard (although a rack would have been impossible on my size).

The racers were better, although not ideal. In the end I gave up on a mudguard on the rear and relied on the Trax by itself. I would like to try finding a solution that actually works, though. I'm still looking.

Sam


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2011)

John the Monkey said:


> I reckon SKS secuclips would work as a kind of part QR - they supply them for the front wheel, and you can, iirc, buy them separately.



Mine has the SKS Secuclips front and back, so I can get the rear out fast.

Was going to specify them like that from my LBS, but he already fitted them.

SKS's guards for last two years - no problems, and needed the secuclips a few times - well happy !


----------



## skudupnorth (7 Jul 2011)

GregCollins said:


> crud road racers work for me in this context


+ 1 but mine are hanging in the garage at the moment untill the Kack returns !


----------



## colinr (9 Jul 2011)

How much of a faff is getting the rear guard off assuming you're carrying the necessary tools? I want to run "proper" ones on my Pompino build, seems rude not to as I have all the necessary mounting points.

Also, any recommendations?


----------



## Ibbots (9 Jul 2011)

colinr said:


> How much of a faff is getting the rear guard off assuming you're carrying the necessary tools? I want to run "proper" ones on my Pompino build, seems rude not to as I have all the necessary mounting points.
> 
> Also, any recommendations?



The major faff for me was hunting for a in the grass at the side of the road after I dropped it, other than that I guess it's not the end of the world - just another process to deal with and tool to remember.

I have Vavert 'guards on my Pompino. Fit nicely, come in a few colours and only £22 at Wiggle.


----------



## colinr (9 Jul 2011)

Don't suppose you're running 28mm tyres? Not sure which of the two sizes I'd need.
Might go for the SKS ones though, just because I want all black


----------



## Ibbots (10 Jul 2011)

colinr said:


> Don't suppose you're running 28mm tyres? Not sure which of the two sizes I'd need.
> Might go for the SKS ones though, just because I want all black



23mm, but have Alpina forks and 105 brake caliper on the front so there's not much clearance. Should be ok on the back, I had to drill the rear guard to fit a a bolt through to the bottom of the seat stay bridge and put a couple washers between the guard and frame to get the right clearance.

I've got the black and green ones, the stripe is quite subtle.


----------

